# 350z color



## skyliner46 (Jun 14, 2004)

what is the color code and name of the blue the 350 comes in? Is it bayside blue?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Just as website says: Daytona Blue.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

Daytona Blue


----------



## fairladyzca (Jul 9, 2004)

Silverstone


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

they are correct... daytona blue.. paint code B17


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

fairladyzca said:


> Silverstone


And you own a 350Z? It is Daytona blue as previously mentioned.


----------

